
How do teams with many tasks complete timesheets - megahz
Hi,
i am wondering if you have came across the struggle to complete a timesheet with timecodes coming from tasks connected to CRM. So basicaly, CRM has many customers and projects with tasks assigned to each project. IT team is requested to put their hours under those tasks.<p>But having too many tasks to do all day takes long time.. do you ever came across such requirement?
======
brudgers
"How should I track my hours?" is a question for management. Or more
specifically, "this is what I did, how do you want me to code it?" The best
way to code something can vary depending on what higher layers of management
are trying to accomplish, the nature of the contracts, differences between
contracts with overlapping scope, budgets among contracts, budgets for
overhead, and as many other factors as are possible.

In the end, the best way to code the time is probably a quasi-fictional
distribution that makes everyone's life easier. Easier by avoiding projects
going over budget. Easier by avoiding "too much overhead expense." Easier
because it makes some VP happy. [edit: it is also possible that the exercise
is internal and to determine how to better price contracts. unlikely. but
possible.]

Good luck.

------
zentr1c
Definitly. Best soltion i have seen to track it is some kind of Matrix where
Y: tasks worked on X: das of month Cell contains spent time Below x is the sum
of each day

However with over 100 tasks per month it gets complicated

There are jira addons for this

